# share any successful squash canning tips



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have lots of squash and I usually freeze but would like to can some to use in fritters for the winter. Any tips for this, or can it actually be safely done?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

From NCHFP:

_Why is canning summer squash or zucchini not recommended?
Recommendations for canning summer squashes, including zucchini, that appeared in former editions of So Easy to Preserve have been withdrawn due to uncertainty about the determination of processing times. Squashes are low-acid vegetables and require pressure canning for a known period of time that will destroy the bacteria that cause botulism. Documentation for the previous processing times cannot be found, and reports that are available do not support the old process. Slices or cubes of cooked summer squash will get quite soft and pack tightly into the jars. The amount of squash filled into a jar will affect the heating pattern in that jar. It is best to freeze or pickle summer squashes, but they may also be dried._

Instructions and recipes are provided for canning winter squashes.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

thanks so much, I will stick to freezing them.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I read this and got a bit of the giggles (though it is a serious subject).

Just what is a "successful canning experience"? 

A lot of people have been "successful" using dubious canning practices in that they are still alive to tell about it.

I considered canning winter squash last fall, but it required pealing and cubing raw squash, which is way more work than I want to do. I suppose summer squash is way easier as the fruit is not so hard. I take my winter squash and cut in in half, or in the case of large Hubbard, I drop in on the cement basement floor and then cut the broken junks into manageable size pieces. I clean out the seeds and wash it well and put it peal and all into my large electric roaster with a bit of water on the bottom. I stack the chunks on top of each other until I can't fit anymore. It steams/bakes the squash. Once it is tender, I let it cool enough to handle and then scoop out the good stuff and toss the shells to the chickens. 

I mix up the pulp well to get it nice and smooth and then put that in freezer bags and freeze it. I can heat it up and serve it like that, or use it to make pies or anything else. I found boiling made the squash a bit runny - still OK for baking but not near as nice for eating. 

Cathy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I canned cubed summer squash a few years back. I wouldn't waste my time doing it again as it was very watery.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I know lots of folks dehydrate with good results


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I dehyd some and it did real well I have also made bb pickles with summer squash that turned out well also just don't let the squash get too big


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried canning Blue Hubbard squash last year. Just tried a jar of it and was disappointed in the flavor. If a I luck into any this year, I think I'll try freezing/dehydrating, instead.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

I prepare buttercup squash exactly as Cathy does & put the smooth pulp in sandwich size ziplocks, then lay them flat on cookie sheets/cake pan covers so they freeze flat, then stack them in a 'shoebox' size box for storage. I buy a 50-60 lb. sack in the fall for $10...makes about a years supply for wife & myself.

Charlie


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

I have canned squash for years with good results but I do it a little different. I can mine with tomatoes,onion and garlic. Since that is a family favorite recipe, it works out great. Also, when I can, if I have any small amounts of veggies that I just can't shove into a jar, I mix them all together, add V-8 juice to fill the jar, and process this too. When I make vegetable soup I add a jar or two.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

I do that as well Minimom. Its worked well for us so far. Molly


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I make zucchini relish for the most part-a huge hit with everyone here. Everything else is either shredded and frozen for breads/rolls, or dehydrated and vac sealed into jars.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Dehydrated squash is really wonderful. You would never know when you rehydrate.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

minimom - is this with summer/zuchini type squash? if so - that sounds fabulous. I'm assuming that has to be pressure canned - what size jars and what processing time please.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Squash Relish

12 cups grated squash (I use mostly the yellow skin part)
2 cups grated onion
2 large bell peppers, grated
1 large jar pimenos, chopped
5 TBSP canning salt

Sprinkle salt over the above and let set overnight. You can let
it set for several hours during the day. I put ice over mine, let
it set, and then drain it if doing it during the daytime. Drain and
rinse.
At this point, I like mine with hot sliced jalapeno peppers, so I buy a
small jar, drain them, and add them now.
Syrup:
5 cups sugar
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
2 1/2 TBSP celery seed
1 1/2 TBSP mustard seed
1 1/2 TBSP tumeric
Boil syrup and add drained squash mixture. Simmer for 20 minutes.
Pack in hot, sterilized jars and seal. (hot water bath) I prefer to do pint jars for us.This is so good during the winter months.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Not a canning recipe, but this is really good....


Zucchini Quiche

3 cups shredded zucchini
1/2 cup grated cheese
1 cup Bisquick
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
1 clove minced garlic
1/2 cup oil
4 beaten eggs

Bake at 350 degrees 30-40 minutes. This is my favorite one. It is
also good cold


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Dehydrated squash is really wonderful. You would never know when you rehydrate.


I just dehydrated some today. How do you go about using them in recipes?


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I do something like Minimom does. When I can tomatoes, I put them through the blend usually, then cook them on the stove top until I can them. It takes forever to make spaghetti sauce so what i usually do is dip the juice from the top of the pan with a ladle into a second pan. Then heat that with onion, garlic, zucchini or yellow squash chunks and sometimes eggplant. I make sure the the main ingredient is tomato and everything comes to a boil, then I do the hot water bath canning for about 10 minutes longer than plain tomatoes (just to be on the safe side). Sometimes, if I have more low acid veggies, I add some vinegar to up the acid.

I use these jars of veggies to make vegetable soup, stew, etc in the winter.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> onion, garlic, zucchini or yellow squash chunks and sometimes eggplant. I make sure the the main ingredient is tomato and everything comes to a boil, then I do the hot water bath canning for about 10 minutes longer than plain tomatoes (just to be on the safe side). Sometimes, if I have more low acid veggies, I add some vinegar to up the acid.


Lisa - you are adding all these low acid vegetables to your tomato sauce and then BWB canning it? You are not pressure canning it? 

If I understand correctly then that is very risky. I guess any toxin it might contain will be neutralized by the long cooking time of the soup or stew it gets added to but pressure canning of low-acid vegetables is the norm and much safer.


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> minimom - is this with summer/zuchini type squash? if so - that sounds fabulous. I'm assuming that has to be pressure canned - what size jars and what processing time please.


First - forget quart jars. I tried that and most of the liquid came out. Still edible but it looked really funky. I just use pint jars and process them for 30 minutes. Although you need to consider your altitude and adjust as needed.


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> minimom - is this with summer/zuchini type squash? if so - that sounds fabulous. I'm assuming that has to be pressure canned - what size jars and what processing time please.


Yes to both types of squash. My train of thought derailed.


----------

